# xVid nach MPEG2



## Schnip-Schnap (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich glaube das wurde schon mal angesprochen, aber ich finde das hier nicht mehr.
Ich habe ein paar Fernsehsendungen auf CD und möchte daraus eine DVD machen.
Die Videos sind laut GSpot mit X-Vid codiert. 
Wie wandle ich das am besten um? Ich denke es ist klar, dass ich den xVid Codec installiere. Kann ich das anschliessend mit TMpegEnc und co. in MPEG2 umwandeln? Oder muss ich noch was anderes beachten?

Danke für Infos.


----------



## kasper (27. Oktober 2004)

Ja, XviD kann man problemlos mit TMPGEnc in mpeg2 umwandeln. Man musst nur noch drauf achten, dass es auch einen Audioformat hat, das von TMPGEnc unterstützt wird.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (27. Oktober 2004)

Danke Kasper. 
Audio ist wie folgt codiert: 0x0055(MP3) ID'd as MPEG-1 Layer 3
Ich denke das wird laufen, oder nicht?


----------



## kasper (27. Oktober 2004)

Ja, mp3 ist kein Problem.


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (1. November 2004)

also, ich habe jetzt am Wochenende mein Glück versucht und kläglich gescheitert. TmpegEnc hat mir aus einem Film von Länge 1:10:52 einen über 4 Stunden langen Film erstellt. Ich habe den Wizzard benutzt und die Einstellungen auf DVD PAL 720x576 eingestellt. Zusätzlich musste ich die Datenrate runter setzen, weil laut Anzeige sonst der Platz auf der DVD nicht ausgereicht hätte. 
Irgendwie zum Verzweifeln so ein Ergebnis. Wahrscheinlich mache ich irgendwelche DAU Fehler, aber was kann man mit Wizzard falsch machen?


----------



## kasper (1. November 2004)

Der Ton scheint nicht in Ordnung zu sein, deshalb wird auch nicht die richtige Länge berechnet. Wandle den Ton mit VirtualDub in PCM, dann müsste es wieder normal berechnen. Bei Video stellst du "Direct stream copy" ein, damit das AVI-Video nicht neu berechnet wird.

Falls es nicht hilft, dann kannst du auch noch das AVI-Video über den Frameserver von VirtualDub laufen lassen.


----------

